# Sandusky bay boat ramp



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for my first post on here to be wanting info but were lookin at cat fishing the bay Saturday night and was looking to find the easiest public ramp close to there or is it worth it taking the boat or just fishing from shore. Just unsure and kinda weary of the water depths I know it can get shallow quick and just want to stay out of trouble any info would be appreciated and promise to share results and info in the future
Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Stay on shore...old bayview bridge...fish the point or facing the train tracks...good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

